# Bus change in Aruba



## shar (Jul 31, 2012)

We just returned back from two wonderful weeks in Aruba. At orientation the first morning we were told that the bus system in Aruba was going to be changing.  The resort person was not sure exactly when it was going to change, but she was telling us about it as the change could have occurred while we were there. It did not happen as of July 26th which was the last day we took  the bus . I kept reading the local papers to see if anything was mentioned about the change and it never showed up.

According to the resort representative this is what is going to happen.
1. To ride the local big bus you will need to purchase ahead of time a card for your bus far. The big bus will no longer take money unless you pay $4 per pserson for a one way trip. It has been $1.25 one way and $2.30 round trip ticket.
2. The small local cars that say bus, but really are run by private individuals will still cost $1.25 each way. 

It appears to me that they maybe cutting down on the number of people who take the big bus and leaving them more for the locals to buy the cards. Speculation on my part is that they will charge a minimum dollar value to buy the bus card example $10. 

Moving to this system will stop the bus drivers from having to carry money and make change.

More business will be thrown to the private individuals who own the small cars acting as a bus. I have always been afraid to take these cars as sometimes it looks like they may be saying they are a "bus", but I have seen no credentials stating such outside of the car.

More business will be given to rental car companies, if you must buy a minimum card for the bus or pay $4 one way.

It left a negative feeling when I heard this change. We love Aruba and usually rent a car the first week and two years ago started taking the bus around when we need to do this in the second week as the car sits in the lot most of the time.

Hope this change never takes place. Although the resort rep made it sound like it was only a short matter of time. 

Shar


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 31, 2012)

I just asked about this on one of the Aruba bbs'.  I'll let you know what is said.  Linda


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 31, 2012)

Just got info:  They WILL still take correct change in US dollars!
The Arubus Smart Card is the name.  The current fare is $1.30 one way or $2.30/RT  Smart Card pays $1.25 each way.  When the new card goes into effect - in September - the cash fare will be $2.50 one way (not a big deal IMHO).  

To get the card you must go to Arubus office near the airport, fill out an application and have your picture taken.  One the app you say how much money you want to put on it.  Eventually there will be machines in the tourist area to recharge the card.  The app needs to be renewed every two years.  They feel that this change will increase revenue to Aruba by $685,000 (US).  

In my mind it doesn't sound worth it to bother if you are only going to be in Aruba for a week or two.


----------



## Gadaboutgal (Oct 18, 2012)

*Bus Fare Update Oct. 18,2012*

Just wanted to update info about the change in bus fare and Arubabus Smart Card:  as of Oct. 2012 the cards are not being used and the bus fare is the same as before.


----------

